# [Project] Car PC, System, Performance, etc.



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

For the Car PC setup I plan to use my gf's old laptop that she doesn't use anymore. It's a Lenovo T61 with an 80gb hdd, 1gb RAM, a dead battery and Windows Vista of which all this is going to get upgraded.

The first order of business was to find a 7" screen that would fit in the Cruze dash without modification and would have a high enough resolution to run Windows 8 applications. I ended up getting a screen off Amazon from TonTec that has a resolution of 1280x800. Pics of the screen are below just hooked up to my Surface Pro. The screen looks much better than the 800x480 screens I've seen before. Running Windows 8 also will allow me to run two apps side by side. This screen also supports to other inputs with one of them being automatically switching for a backup camera.

I searched really hard to try and find a capacitive touch screen to add to the monitor but nothing would fit it perfectly so for now I have to settle on a resistive screen. I hope in the near future I can find a capacitive touch panel. I also have an Intel 160gb SATA3 SSD to install in the laptop. I'm going to order two sticks of 2gb of RAM. Right now with Windows 8.1 Update 1 installed on the laptop the boot times from sleep are a couple of seconds. It takes about 10 seconds to boot from a complete shutdown.

I'm going to order a new battery and car charger for the laptop. Once I turn the car off and exit the laptop will switch over to battery power and go to sleep after about 10 minutes. This means if I run inside the store real quick the PC will just stay on. I'm going to build a turn on module that will turn the PC on when I turn the key.

Some future things I plan to add is a backup camera which will be built into one of the reverse lights. A forward facing camera for DVR capabilities, USB hub integrated into the factory USB port, OBD2 adapter for onboard diagnostics and flashing, and anything else I see fit.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I've been looking to do the same thing as I have about 4 laptops lying around the house. How do you plan on powering the laptop? Are you going to use a cigarette lighter port hidden or are you hard wiring the laptop in? If I do one I'll probably have to find a unique spot to mount a tablet as I have the touchscreen mylink and don't want to part with it. I really want to mount my Xantrex Prowatt 2000 in the car but I can't think of a good place (maybe under pax seat??? Thoughts on that?)


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I've been looking to do the same thing as I have about 4 laptops lying around the house. How do you plan on powering the laptop? Are you going to use a cigarette lighter port hidden or are you hard wiring the laptop in? If I do one I'll probably have to find a unique spot to mount a tablet as I have the touchscreen mylink and don't want to part with it. I really want to mount my Xantrex Prowatt 2000 in the car but I can't think of a good place (maybe under pax seat??? Thoughts on that?)


The laptop is going to be hardwired in. I already found a power adapter that's made for a car. I plan on mounting the laptop under either the drivers or passengers seat. 

Yeah, it would be hard to try and find a spot for another touch screen to go along with the MyLink setup you already have.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> The laptop is going to be hardwired in. I already found a power adapter that's made for a car. I plan on mounting the laptop under either the drivers or passengers seat.
> 
> Yeah, it would be hard to try and find a spot for another touch screen to go along with the MyLink setup you already have.


Mind sharing how you hard wire it to prevent a fire  I'm assuming it is as simple as an amplifier. I have a pretty sweet idea for a second monitor. Either visor mounted or a custom slide out from the glovebox


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

The adapter I'm going to buy is just a car charger built for the laptop. I'm going to cut the end off and hardwire it to whichever wire I can find. I'm just worried it might not be enough current to keep the laptop charged on a long trip. 

Something like this. 
Amazon.com: Pwr+® Car Charger for IBM Lenovo Thinkpad R60 R60e R61 R61e R61i R400 R500 ; Sl300 Sl400 Sl410 Sl500 Sl510 ; T61 T60p T61p ; N100 N200 ; T400 T400s T410 T410i T410s T500 T510 ; V100 V200 ; W500 ; X60 X60s X61 X61s X200 X201 X201s X300 X30


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If the car is on you shouldn't have a problem. Issue may come in if you use it while car is off. If you could wire it to a 3 way switch you could keep it on ACC and switch to constant when car is off to keep it charged


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> If the car is on you shouldn't have a problem. Issue may come in if you use it while car is off. If you could wire it to a 3 way switch you could keep it on ACC and switch to constant when car is off to keep it charged
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


I'm sure I will be fine. My plan is for the battery in the laptop to power the PC while the car is off. RAP should keep the PC powered on until I open the door.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Planning on leaving the PC on 24/7? Don't live in flood prone areas do you?


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

The PC will go to sleep once I leave the car


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> The PC will go to sleep once I leave the car


Correct me if I'm wrong, but it will die if you leave your car say for a week without turning it on but the battery should recharge in the laptop once the car is started again. OR will it stay charged as long as the car battery has enough juice? I am working on a battery mod to keep my Optima installed. Deep cycle should provide more than plenty of juice for this scenario. Just have to relocate the top power distribution center. Parts on the way to do so. Can't wait to share the install!!


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it will die if you leave your car say for a week without turning it on but the battery should recharge in the laptop once the car is started again. OR will it stay charged as long as the car battery has enough juice? I am working on a battery mod to keep my Optima installed. Deep cycle should provide more than plenty of juice for this scenario. Just have to relocate the top power distribution center. Parts on the way to do so. Can't wait to share the install!!


Yeah, if the car sat for a week the PC might be dead which isn't a problem because once I get in the car and start it back up the PC will boot from cold in about 10 seconds from cold with Windows 8.1 installed.

You can have a power supply hooked up to the battery with a controller and its SUPPOSED to disconnect itself if the battery voltage drops too low but I don't want to take a chance. I'm going to have a PC seperate and have it charge once the car is on. The deep cycle optima would be good in your case if you wanted the PC to stay hooked up to a battery.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Ah, so have it connected to the ACC lines vs constant power. Makes sense. If it needs a cold boot will you have to get under the seat to turn it back on? Were you planning on removing the flip up screen on the laptop?

I think I may do this install and connect it to headrest monitors for now so my kid has movies to watch on our long trips without having to hold onto an iPad which can be dangerous in an accident


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

No, I'm getting a control module that sends a pulsed signal to the PC power switch whenever I turn the key on. You can program the module to send the pulsed signal after so many milliseconds or seconds. If the PC was completly dead it should be able to boot up once it recieves power and pulsed signal to turn on. The screen on the laptop doesn't matter. I have a 7'' touch screen going into the dash. The only time I would use the screen on the laptop is if I had to take it out and do something to the computer. When its in the car the laptop screen will be off and the lid will be closed. 

The headrest monitors would be cool. With a PC connected you could have screens have seperate control of the PC rather than a duplicate of one another.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> No, I'm getting a control module that sends a pulsed signal to the PC power switch whenever I turn the key on. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, the switch is connected to the power supply positive wire or physically soldered to the PC power on button on the laptop? Have a link for said switch???


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Just to clarify, the switch is connected to the power supply positive wire or physically soldered to the PC power on button on the laptop? Have a link for said switch???


Yeah, it would be soldered to the laptops physical power switch. You can either make your own module or you can buy one from PAC in the link below. I was going to make my own but I think I'm going to go with the PAC module. I just need to check to make sure it will work with the Cruze correctly. 

Amazon.com: PAC TR-7 Universal Trigger Output Module for Video Bypass: Car Electronics


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Just placed another Amazon order for the following PC parts.

New laptop battery
Car charger for the laptop
PAC Audio TR-7 turn on module
4 port USB hub
15' VGA cable
Cruze back up camera
USB A2DP Bluetooth module

I'm just waiting on my touch panel to come and I should be able to finally get the PC installed.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

This is a pic of the touch screen the and Cruze relocation kit I bought.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Excited for you and to see the pics.


I decided to do headrest monitors with laptop and wireless keyboard with integrated touch mouse. Trying to decide the best way to get Component video out of the laptop and integration with the car speakers. Thinking of using bluetooth for the audio.. Definitely going to use a shell of XBMC for the interface.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Excited for you and to see the pics.
> 
> 
> I decided to do headrest monitors with laptop and wireless keyboard with integrated touch mouse. Trying to decide the best way to get Component video out of the laptop and integration with the car speakers. Thinking of using bluetooth for the audio.. Definitely going to use a shell of XBMC for the interface.


Thanks. Hopefully next week I will have some actual pics of the parts and of the installation. I'm having to piece all of this together and I'm not even sure all of this will work since I think I might be the only Cruze with a full PC install. 

What video output is on your laptop?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

VGA or S-Video. I think it's the smaller blue one on the older laptop. Two newer ones with HDMI. Haven't decided which is going in yet. Would be running windows XP or Windows 7 Pro


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is a VGA to component convertor 

http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-...d=1404596019&sr=1-4&keywords=vga+to+component


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Saw that and wasn't sure if it would work or not. Guess, like you, it's trial and error. I've wanted to do a car PC ever since I installed my Wii in my last car lol


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

T61 would be my last choice for a carputer but hey that's because I scrap them at work so that's just me. I'll update this post when I find the link to what I intend to use. 

EDIT: This is the concept but you can find the case with screen on ebay empty and piece your own internals.

http://e3io.com/2din-car-pc-small-edition
Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> T61 would be my last choice for a carputer but hey that's because I scrap them at work so that's just me. I'll update this post when I find the link to what I intend to use.
> 
> EDIT: This is the concept but you can find the case with screen on ebay empty and piece your own internals.
> 
> ...


$1000 + Yikes! I'll live with my laptop! I'm going to be mounting it on a slider bar so it sits off the floor and for easy access.


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

SAD - If you wanted to take the ipad away from the kids because of a potential risk in an accident, and give them a keyboard instead, why not go with a touch screen to take away from anything flying around if there is an accident??

Sorry, that's all I have to add to this whole confo. I like the idea and would do it myself, but lack the know-how to do it.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

marden64 said:


> SAD - If you wanted to take the ipad away from the kids because of a potential risk in an accident, and give them a keyboard instead, why not go with a touch screen to take away from anything flying around if there is an accident??
> 
> Sorry, that's all I have to add to this whole confo. I like the idea and would do it myself, but lack the know-how to do it.


Not giving the 2 yr old a keyboard. Keyboard is for my purposes. All they're doing is watching movies. I don't know how to do this either but that's why it's fun. I know enough about DC power and computers to figure it out though. Been looking at several options such as:

- iPad replacing touchscreen w/in dash dvd player

- head rest monitors with PC or Modified Wii connected for movies/games

- Glove box mounted slim car dvd player spliced into factory system so I have audio and then connect the video to the headrest monitors

- Laptop or custom small box PC connected to monitor/s

- a few other component changes with the above options


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> T61 would be my last choice for a carputer but hey that's because I scrap them at work so that's just me. I'll update this post when I find the link to what I intend to use.
> 
> EDIT: This is the concept but you can find the case with screen on ebay empty and piece your own internals.
> 
> ...


I'm using the T61 because its free and lets me retain all of the factory radio, Bluetooth and XM radio.

I've seen those CarPCs and they are really nice except for the screens. The screens he is using only have a native resolution of 800x480 and he upscales it to be able to run Windows 8 applications so circles end up looking more like ovals. The screen I have has a native resolution of 1280x800 so I don't have to scale the image.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> $1000 + Yikes! I'll live with my laptop! I'm going to be mounting it on a slider bar so it sits off the floor and for easy access.
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


That's if you want then to build it for you. Just used it to show the completed project. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> That's if you want then to build it for you. Just used it to show the completed project.
> 
> Delivered from my pigeon


Gotcha. The one thing I was thinking about with OPs build is cooling of the laptop. I know it cools itself but I have a feeling that under the seat it may have a tough time doing so. Maybe I'll mount it under the rear deck with a couple PC fans.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> I'm using the T61 because its free and lets me retain all of the factory radio, Bluetooth and XM radio.
> 
> I've seen those CarPCs and they are really nice except for the screens. The screens he is using only have a native resolution of 800x480 and he upscales it to be able to run Windows 8 applications so circles end up looking more like ovals. The screen I have has a native resolution of 1280x800 so I don't have to scale the image.


Free is nice but quality is what I want. The example above is one of Many out there that is just what they use. I found a few that are native 1080p. 

What I love about the carputer route is even though it removes factory radio, the options you can add absolutely overwhelm what the factory stereo offers. XM retained nav, (mine does not have nav) wifi streaming etc....

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Gotcha. The one thing I was thinking about with OPs build is cooling of the laptop. I know it cools itself but I have a feeling that under the seat it may have a tough time doing so. Maybe I'll mount it under the rear deck with a couple PC fans.


9 times out of 10 the laptop issues I get from Lenovo are the ones on desks in docking station covered in papers or put away in brief cases while running then overheat them. The T61 is bad for failed mainboard fans fyi.

During the summer under the seat will probably be ok if he runs ac and puts it to the feet. But condensation from an ac vent could be of concern as well. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> Free is nice but quality is what I want. The example above is one of Many out there that is just what they use. I found a few that are native 1080p.
> 
> What I love about the carputer route is even though it removes factory radio, the options you can add absolutely overwhelm what the factory stereo offers. XM retained nav, (mine does not have nav) wifi streaming etc....
> 
> Delivered from my pigeon


Where have you found 7" 1080p screens at? 1280x800 is the highest I could find.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Update!!!

So I've been ordering and collecting parts to get this Car PC installed. I'm waiting on a guy in China who might have a capacitive touch panel for my screen. I really would rather go capacitive than resistive for better screen quality and multi-touch support. I'm hoping I can get this ordered within the next few days.

Parts that have come in that are seen below in the pic are:
-Car charger for the Lenovo laptop
-New battery for the Lenovo laptop (turned out to be the wrong one however)
-Cigarette adapter to hardwire the car charger
-USB 2.0 Bluetooth adapter to connect the PC to the Camaro PDIM
-15' VGA cable (Still not sure where the PC is going so I ordered more than I probably need)
-4 port USB 2.0 hub










The other thing that came in that's not in the pic is the PAC Audio TR-7 which is going to mimic pressing the power button on the PC once I turn the key.










I also installed my 160GB SSD into the laptop and got Windows 8.1 Update 1 activated. The boot times from sleep is close to 3 seconds. I'm still tweaking the OS to get the UI setup to how I want it and to disable the lock screen. 

Video of the PC shutting down and booting up. Then I put the PC to sleep and boot it back up. Boot up time is around 3 seconds.
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...39&authkey=!AGEeSPcRt1sYzpQ&ithint=video,.mp4

Today I also ordered a FreedomPop 4G hotspot. The hotspot cost me 14.99 and I get 500 MB for 8.33/month so I will have always on internet in the car. If I need more I have a hotspot on my phone I can use that is faster and the coverage is better.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Which carpc Software are you going to use? You going to replace the explorer.exe shell?


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Which carpc Software are you going to use? You going to replace the explorer.exe shell?
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


You mean like Centrafuse or RideRunner?

What would replacing the explorer.exe shell do?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes those two, replacing the shell allows the PC to boot straight into those programs as if they were the OS. You can still get to the OS but it takes extra work. Designed to look like it's the only thing running. Google the software and shell and you'll see lots of posts about it.


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

No, I'm just going to use the Start screen. I don't see the added benefit of Centrafuse or any of the other programs. Windows 8.1 is touch friendly and plus I have a Windows Phone, Surface Pro and a Xbox One so the consistent UI is an added benefit. I use all of the same apps and everything syncs across all of my computers, phone and Xbox.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Got a couple more things ordered. 

The backup camera is ordered and integrates into the license plate light so it will look completely factory. My monitor support two AV inputs with AV2 automatically switching when in reverse.










I also got a power strip ordered so that I can power various things. The PC, monitor, PAC Audio TR-7 and the FreedomPop hotspot will be powered from this strip. I plan on tapping into one of the power outlets in the fuse panel with an add-a-circuit. It should draw less than 10A total.










Last things I need to order is more RAM and a webcam so that I can have DVR capabilities. These aren't really needed at the moment so I will probably hold off. My plan is to get the PC installed sometime in the beginning of August after I come back from vacation. 

Right now I've got the PC OS UI almost setup. I've had a to do a few registry hacks to disable the lockscreen and to not make me sign in every time the PC is turned on. The one thing I can't get to work is changing the number of rows of tiles on the Start screen. Its hard to read at the moment because its showing 4 rows. Ideally I'd like it to only show 3. I've tried varies programs and registry hacks but nothing works on Windows 8.1 Update 1. I'm going to mess around with the resolution to see if I can get it to work.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> Got a couple more things ordered.
> 
> The backup camera is ordered and integrates into the license plate light so it will look completely factory. My monitor support two AV inputs with AV2 automatically switching when in reverse.
> 
> ...


Looking good! As far as the resolution for the metro apps, keep in mind that they they have a minimum resolution of 1024X768. The won't run if the resolution isn't high enough.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I skim allot so not sure if covered already but have you checked out http://www.mp3car.com/

You might find your screen there. Like possibly on the first page





iTz SADISTIK said:


> Not giving the 2 yr old a keyboard. Keyboard is for my purposes. All they're doing is watching movies. I don't know how to do this either but that's why it's fun. I know enough about DC power and computers to figure it out though. Been looking at several options such as:
> 
> - iPad replacing touchscreen w/in dash dvd player
> 
> ...


Wii would probably be your easiest route and most entertaining unless you add emulators to the pc. Movies don't always keep kid's attention on long trips.

Not sure if you meant iPad mini replacing touch screen but it will be too big. My tab 3 barely fits to get a good viewing angle. Has to sit higher since the screen housing sits lower in the back. I have to "scoop it" into the dash.

But if you do go iPad, make sure you go full retard.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I've had a wii in my car before and I think that's what I'm going to do. It's modded so a large hard drive is do able


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

queencitypr0 said:


> Looking good! As far as the resolution for the metro apps, keep in mind that they they have a minimum resolution of 1024X768. The won't run if the resolution isn't high enough.


Yeah, that's why I have a 1280x800 resolution screen.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Mick said:


> I skim allot so not sure if covered already but have you checked out Mp3car.com: Providing the latest news on in-car entertainment, and a community to connect people.
> 
> You might find your screen there. Like possibly on the first page


Were you talking to me or its sadistic?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

To you.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Mick said:


> To you.


Oh okay lol. I wasn't sure.

Yeah, I'm on mp3car.com everyday looking at old projects. I already have a screen. Its a Tontec 1280x800 7" screen. Thanks


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Another update:

Got my system installed which includes:

Fiberglass subwoofer box
Dayton Audio RSS265HO-4 10" sub
Elemental Designs NINe.2
PAC LOC AA GM44
GM factory spare cover


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I also ported my intake manifold last Friday. Was super easy to do and upper end power you get it noticeable.

As far as the carPC goes I'm stuck. The resistive touch panel I ordered is not really working with Windows 8. The drivers for the touch panel only show up for the PC as a mouse. That means none of the great gestures in Windows 8 work. I'm waiting on two different vendors that have capacitive touch panels for my screen to go on sale. 

I'm going to go ahead and install the PC and all of the other equipment in the meantime. Once the new touch panel comes it will be easy to install.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very clean. There's no heat issues with the amp being enclosed?


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Mick said:


> Very clean. There's no heat issues with the amp being enclosed?


None yet but I'm still testing it. I have an hour and a half drive tomorrow so I plan on giving it a workout. I'm going to stop halfway through and see how hot the amp gets. I'm still deciding on if I should install a fan. A few other members on here have as many as two amps installed in the cubby hole.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah I've been thinking about using the cubby when I finally do it but was worried about heat or a fan adding noise.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Another update:

I finally found a capacitive touch panel for screen and after many weeks of headaches and trying to get the correct drivers I finally got it to work. It's installed in the car and works fine. I need to do some tweaking to the location as it's not centered vertically. My next goal is to get the laptop powering on once I turn the key and get the power cable hardwired into the car.


----------

